# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  those of you have have had fecals done-

## ColleenT

has anyone had a fecal done and gotten bad news? i would expect parasites are easily treatable? Have you also had your frogs tested for Chytrid? how common is it for CB darts?

----------


## FwoGiZ

I use baytril for bacterial infection
fenbendazole for parasites/worms

successfully used metronidazole for a wide variety of stuff too

lamisil for chytrid

chytrid should be very rare for cb
i used to treat every animal that got in my place but I don't anymore
i extremely rarely have animals that comes in and dies on me but it happened... i had this waxy monkey frog with bad bacterial infection once time....

----------

